# Challenge to all, introductions



## SeverinR (Oct 22, 2013)

I try to remember to check the "Introductions" forum.

I know if I did not feel welcome when I registered I wouldn't have found all the wealth of information that is Mythic scribes website.

I try to stop in regularly and if nothing else post a welcome on the least responded to introduction if not several.

So I challenge all to stop in regularly, post a comment to welcome people.

Have fun with the welcome.  
Be helpful point them in a direction if you know of something that might help them.
Remember we were all outsiders once.

I hate finding even one introduction a day old with no responses. 
Worst day I found 5 with less then 2 replies, 3 with none.

So lets make a point of welcoming the new people.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 22, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> I try to remember to check the "Introductions" forum.
> 
> I know if I did not feel welcome when I registered I wouldn't have found all the wealth of information that is Mythic scribes website.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that, got the T-shirt, threw the T-shirt away. 

But I agree, it's a good idea. I think I had one person comment on my intro thread when I joined (and I don't remember who that was). The more people that welcome new members, the more welcome they'll feel.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree. I've been here since 2011 and I try to remember to welcome new members as much as I can. We have such a great influx sometimes, some people may pass under the radar. I remember Reaver used to see what new members joined and send out a blanket "Welcome to the forum!" message. I thought that was a good way to show people that we welcome them here even if we may have missed some of them because we haven't been online in a bit. 

So yes, let's try to make a more concerted effort to say hello!


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 22, 2013)

I used to be good for welcoming new members and trying to get to know them, but I've fallen away from doing that in recent months.  Thanks for the reminder, SeverinR.  I need to get back to doing my part.


----------



## Asterisk (Oct 22, 2013)

> I try to remember to check the "Introductions" forum.
> 
> I know if I did not feel welcome when I registered I wouldn't have found all the wealth of information that is Mythic scribes website.
> 
> ...



I agree. Thank you for posting this reminder!


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 23, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I used to be good for welcoming new members and trying to get to know them, but I've fallen away from doing that in recent months.  Thanks for the reminder, SeverinR.  I need to get back to doing my part.



I admit I did the same. I kind of forgot to keep checking. Thats when I found that time I mentioned.
So I am challenging myself also.

Side question: Your Location isn't DC is it? Seems like a good nickname for our nations capital.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 25, 2013)

"Thanks everyone! I must say that the quick response of members on here is impressive. I need to remember to log on more often as this feels like a really good community."

I hope we can make all newbies feel like this.  
Good job on the welcomes to all that are doing it.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 11, 2013)

Almost 2months later, 
I admit I did miss a week or two in greeting newbies,
but I haven't noticed many introductions that didn't have 6 or more replies.

It shouldn't be one person replying, and it hasn't been.


----------

